# Stream BeIN Sports and Universal Sports



## cannondalege (Jun 12, 2015)

I have struggled for about 10 months to get a streaming problem resolved with no luck. Initially I was told it was a copy protection issue. Engineering has been involved for months. Now I see that the error message has changed and it seems that the video stream is not compatible with streaming! That's really strange as I am able to copy the files to my desktop via TiVo Desktop and view them. I'm even able to convert them to MPEG4 with TiVo Desktop Plus and view them via WMP and VLC. So why can't TiVo do the transcoding for these channels so that they can be streamed? It is very frustrating as I do a lot of traveling and one of the main reasons to buy a TiVo was the ability to watch the Giro, Tour de France, and Vuelta while on the road. I missed two weeks of the Giro this year and had to catch up when I got home.


----------

